# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  hot spot κατα λάθος απο Τράπεζα

## makx

¨) Ορεστιαδα -20 και τα Dlink δεν καταλαβένουν τιποτα  ::  ολα λειτουργουν αψογα . ακομι κai to λινκ στα 4 χλμ .
Αυτο που μου εκανε εντύπωση σε scan μεσα στην πόλη είναι οτι βρήκα εξω 
απο την alfabank (τραπεζα) εκπομπή σε dhcp b oxi g απο dlink600τ rooter 512 ταχύτητα, με στατική ip office που πάει κατευθείαν Μαρούσι στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ , και συμπεριφέρετε σαν Ηot Spot , εκπομπή σε 20 μετρα εξω απο την τράπεζα, απο ένα μικρό  ::  scan στο δύκτιο είδα οτι είναι ¨γυμνό¨. 
Ερώτηση : είναι παράνομο να το χρησημοποιούμε έξω απο την τράπεζα , η θα έρθει κανένα περιπολικό της αντιτρομοκρατικής να μας μαζέψει? (καναμε και download και counter strike) η ταχύτητα πετάει . εκπέμπει σε b και οχι g .Μέ ένα πιάτο μπορό να τουσ βάλω και στο backbone.  ::  
 ::  , το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έαν τους το πώ θα βρώ και τον μπελά μου . 
περιμένω συμβουλές . 

Φιλικά

----------


## papashark

Χτύπατο !

Βάλε πιάτο και μοίρασε το στο δίκτυο σας  ::

----------


## JS

Αφού είναι ηλίθιοι ρούφα. Αλλά μην τους το πεις γιατί θα σε βρίσουν κιόλλας.
Αν το ανακαλύψουν απλά πες "τί δεν ήταν το δικό μου που έχω στον κάτω όροφο ???, συγγνώμη"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

κάνε ό,τι θες αρκει να μην χρειαστούν support  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούν ποιός είσαι???

----------


## papashark

Κρίνωντας από την ικανότητα τους να βάλουν σωστά ένα ΑΡ ?


Δεν θες να απαντήσω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Όχι εάν δεν δώσεις στόχο...

----------


## jungle traveller

Και εγω επερνα απο μια εταιρια απεναντι απο το σπιτι μου.Ειχε και dhcp!!!Αλλα τωρα πηρα dsl 2μηνη.

----------


## dti

> Ερώτηση : είναι παράνομο να το χρησημοποιούμε έξω απο την τράπεζα , η θα έρθει κανένα περιπολικό της αντιτρομοκρατικής να μας μαζέψει? (καναμε και download και counter strike) η ταχύτητα πετάει . εκπέμπει σε b και οχι g .Μέ ένα πιάτο μπορό να τουσ βάλω και στο backbone.


Καλό κι αυτό... Τελικά όλα τα κουφά συμβαίνουν κάτω από τις πιο απίθανες συνθήκες!

Θα πρότεινα να κάνεις μια βόλτα μέσα στην τράπεζα και να δεις αν τυχόν υπάρχει κάτι ασυνήθιστο. Μερικές φορές τυχαίνει ακόμη και τράπεζες να λειτουργούν στις επικοινωνίες τους προσωρινά, με εντελώς πρόχειρες λύσεις, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί κάποια βλάβη. π.χ. ξέρω περιστατικό που δοκιμάστηκε ασύρματο lan πριν από 5-6 χρόνια στην τράπεζα που δουλεύω, σε κατάστημα που ήταν υπό μετακόμιση, αντί να γίνει μόνιμη δομημένη καλωδίωση για λίγο διάστημα. Βέβαια, τότε δεν έπαιξε ικανοποιητικά και σύντομα αλλάχθηκε με ενσύρματο lan έστω και πρόχειρα...
Πάντως, αν γνωρίζεις κάποιον από την τράπεζα, καλό είναι να τους το πεις, γιατί αν όντως το χρησιμοποιούν για να μεταφέρουν δεδομένα από συναλλαγές των πελατών τους, ο κίνδυνος για παραβίαση του τραπεζικού απορρήτου είναι μεγάλος...  :: 

Πάντως δεν αποκλείεται να είναι κι ένας τρόπος προσέλκυσης πελατείας!
Μπορεί κάποιο ευφάνταστο μυαλό από το marketing της συγκεκριμένης τράπεζας, να βρήκε τρόπο να τραβήξει κόσμο προς το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα... Με τόσο κρύο που κάνει, μάλλον όλοι θα θελήσουν να μπουν κάποια στιγμή μέσα!  ::

----------


## JS

Καλύτερα να το πεις στους πελάτες, να αρχίσετε τις αγωγές για ελλειπή προστασία των προσωπικών σας δεδομένων και να βγάλετε κανα χρήμα  ::  
Τους κάφρους...

----------


## makx

Λοιπον για να με βρουν ποιος είμα είναι μάλον αδύνατο αφού μπένω σαν dhcp client ασύρματα . 
Ο μόνος τρόπος να με βρούν είναι την στιγμή που είμαι έξω απο την τράπεζα να με "δεί" κάποιος (εάν υπάρχει) που εποπτεύει το δίκτιο και να πέσει τηλ στην ασφάλεια . ο αλλος τρόπος είναι μέσω της mac address μου να ρωτήσουν την sisco και μετα τον προμηθευτή μου (εγω φυσικά θα πώ ότι την έχασα την κάρτα ) 
Εάν τους το πώ θα αρχίσουν : ποιος είσαι εσύ και απο πού ως που έχεις γνώσεις και μπένεις στο δύκτιο μας , και πολά άλλα που σου λέει κάποιος ασχετος .
Στο δύκτιο παντος μετά απο επανεξέταση σήμερα δεν μπένει κανενα μηχάνημα συναλαγών (πρόβλημα εάν εχουν στα συνδεμένα μηχανήματα τους σε share επιπλέων ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες).
Νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να μήν τους πω τίποτα αλλά και ούτε να κάνω τιποτε που να τραβήξει την προσοχή τους .  ::  απο πληροφορείες που έχω μέσα απο την ασφάλεια  ::  "ο κανόνας λέει κανε ότι θέλεις αρκεί να μήν μας πάρουν στο τηλ και μας πούν κυνηγιστε τον" 
αυτα προς το παρόν θα επανέλθω με "πιατο " και αλλαγμένη mac address εάν αλλάξουν κάποιο μηχάνημα (προς το παρόν κρατάω όσες mac addr βρίσκω απο τα μηχανήματα τους ωστε να "χτυπάει" εάν με ψάξουν σε κατι δικό τους  :: )))))) 

Και μετά σου λένε καλά ρε βρίκες το "μέλι" ήταν ανάγγη να βάλεις το "χέρι" σου μέσα ¨)))) 

φιλικά μακης

----------


## avel

> Λοιπον για να με βρουν ποιος είμα είναι μάλον αδύνατο αφού μπένω σαν dhcp client ασύρματα .


Ε και; Μπορεί να σνιφάρουν την κίνησή σου και να βρουν κάποιο ευαίσθητο δεδομένο που έστειλες unencrypted. Ακόμη και από τη remote IP διεύθυνση μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Δοκίμασε καλύτερα VPN προς δικό σου host που δε θα κινεί υποψίες...




> Ο μόνος τρόπος να με βρούν είναι την στιγμή που είμαι έξω απο την τράπεζα να με "δεί" κάποιος (εάν υπάρχει) που εποπτεύει το δίκτιο και να πέσει τηλ στην ασφάλεια .


Ακριβώς, αυτό έχει γίνει στις ΗΠΑ. Συλλάβανε κάτι νεαρούς "χάκερς" σε φορτηγάκι και τούς πήγανε μέσα.

----------


## pvas

Απ' όσο ξέρω, στην Ελλάδα δε μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς από log files. Και γενικά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πιστεύω πως δε μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς γιατί δε μπαίνεις εσύ στην τράπεζα, αυτοί μπαίνουν στο σπίτι σου.
Πάντως το να το postάρεις εδώ σίγουρα δεν ήταν και η πιο έξυπνη κίνηση...

----------


## pstratos

για ρίξε και μια ματια για file sharing μέσα apo WIN.... 

Στήνεις μια samba και βοθρ. Μπορείς να βρεις και τίποτα ενδιαφέρων.
Otan o άλλος είναι τόσο βλάκας να τα έχει χύμα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ έλεος.

----------


## JS

> δε μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς γιατί δε μπαίνεις εσύ στην τράπεζα, αυτοί μπαίνουν στο σπίτι σου.


Ακριβώς...άλλο το να προσπαθείς να μπείς στο σύστημά τους και άλλο απλά να πέρναγες απ' εξω, να συνδέθηκε αυτόματα η κάρτα σου , να πήρε διεύθυνση και default gateway και να βλέπεις ίντερνετ χωρίς να καταλάβεις πως  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

> Πάντως το να το postάρεις εδώ σίγουρα δεν ήταν και η πιο έξυπνη κίνηση...


Ισως ναναι κι ετσι...

----------


## SV1EFO

ΦΙΛΑ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ'ΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ ΣΟΥ

----------

